# The Plot Thickens. I Love This Part !!



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

This wiley old buck I've been chasing for the last 4 years has finally made a mistake. He let me find his core area.

Last night I hit the woods at 2pm just to take a long slow walk. Clear mind. No thoughts. Just look.

I had that old bugger dead in my sights a couple of nights ago, but couldn't draw on him.
Yesterday afternoon I followed the general direction he went. 

Today I went a step further and found his _core_.
He's following an old dry creek bed that meanders thru the woods and is in a low area. Thick. Narly. Full of tops and blow downs.
Big buck territory.


Rubs, rubs and more rubs. Everywhere. Busted saplings. 
I have a pic that I'll post of one rub on a tree the size of a telephone pole. No joke. Wait till you guys see this one. :coolgleam

Got a stand set and will be in before first light. 

This is it. The big bannana. 

I'll get one chance at him before he realizes he's been had and moves. 

This makes the 5th year I've hunted this ghost. Never had the advantage in my favor this much.

Got butterflies in my gut already. 

Keepin my fingers crossed.........


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Good Luck!


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

I 2nd the Good Luck. I hope he isn't just screwing with you.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Good luck Tom!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Best wishes. I would wish you luck, but wiley old guys like that take a heck of a lot more than luck to bag.


----------



## Foreveryoung001 (Sep 24, 2005)

You've done your home work... now it's time to pass the final exam.:evil: 

Best of luck! Let us see the pics before you send him to the taxidermist.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

#1: Get in 2 hours before daylight and stick it out all day if you can.
#2: Hunt that tree only once - even if it means moving it to another 10 yards away. I have watched older bucks like that litterally avoid a particular tree once they know someones been in it like the plague.
#3: Cut nothing on the ground to clear lanes - they know it somehow.
#4: Thats the kind of hunt that puts a smile on anyones face.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I can't wait to see the pics!  <----<<<


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Good luck man!!!! DO NOT alter anything on HIS trail. The older they get they remember every little detail about their surroundings. But I'm sure you already know that.

I hope you get this one and be sure to post a pic of him as soon as you can!! I want to see this bruiser!


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

good luck... i hope you full the ol boy...

-Isaac


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Captain of the 4-C's said:


> #1: Get in 2 hours before daylight and stick it out all day if you can.
> 
> I've watched a fair number of the Big Buck Nights over the years and have listened to the stories. I have also read a good number of books & magagines about the taking of big bucks. I don't recall one story that started with....."I arrived at my stand 2 hours before first light." Not doubt a few were taken this way, I just don't think very many.
> 
> ...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> This is it. The big bannana.


Good luck, I hope he doesn't slip you the big bannana :lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Liver and Onions Thunderhead said:


> The one and only. :coolgleam


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> He's following an old dry creek bed that meanders thru the woods and is in a low area. Thick. Narly. Full of tops and blow downs.
> Big buck territory.



BTW be careful when you hunt there.... I have heard stories about guys going into territory like that and never coming out, others that did emerge were never quite the same:yikes:.....wait am I posting in the correct thread!:lol:


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

Better take a gun incase he is out of bow range:lol: kidden


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Are you gonna wait till pre-rut or rut? Or go get him right away?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

If all goes well I'll be eating his heart for lunch tomorrow.

Alot can go wrong here, so I'm not holding my breath and hoping for the best.


----------



## Foreveryoung001 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> Alot can go wrong here, so I'm not holding my breath and hoping for the best.


 
that's why they call it hunting and not target shooting.

Think positive. Remember... be the deer


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I envy you TH. I too have a large mature buck on the property and I know where he's bedding. I just don't dare to even come close to his core area. Hoping to see him on my terms during the rut. GO GET HIM!


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

Grouse Hunter said:


> Are you gonna wait till pre-rut or rut? Or go get him right away?


I would go after him right away,when peak rut hits he could be anywhere.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Best of luck Tom.

Take lots of pics when you connect.

Make sure you tag it  LOL

Relax and enjoy an all day hunt.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

He's a long ways from being tagged  This ole boy has gotten the best of me for 4 years despite my best efforts.

It's a chess game between us. It's his move, but this time I have position. If the element of suprise stays with me, maybe, just maybe, .... _Checkmate_. :coolgleam


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> It's a chess game between us. It's his move, but this time I have position. _Checkmate_. :coolgleam


And "position" is so very important!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

this one has got me excited. I cant wait to hear the outcome. Goodluck fellow bow hunter!


----------



## smallies and bucks (Sep 17, 2002)

Tom, Good Luck. Breathe, Breathe ,Slow Don't look at the Horns. I myself was in a similar situation 21 years ago had a monster buck that always gave me the slip over a seven year span got one chance to take him and blew it, after rattling him in to 20 yards. Probably would have scored in the 190's he was the size of a horse always left rubs on trees the size of a telephone pole. Boy do I think about that buck often. Wish they wouldn't of built that new school on the Land and to top it off it was right next to state land.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Wonder if TH has seen or shot this buck yet???


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Tom as I sit here in my khaki based - multicolored cubicle. I am betting you are drawing back on the buck of a lifetime, and I can't help but think how much I dislike you. J/K man, I have had so little time to hunt this year that I have to do it vicariously through the members here. I really like this play by play bit, where people let you know what they are doing in their hunt.
I truly hope you bag this monster. Actually I truly hope you BAGGED this monster. Waiting for the pics.

Dan


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

After the description of the area and the scenario I must say I am pumped up and will be eagerly awaiting pics and the story to follow. That is an old deer for Michigan especially. I will be thinking of you while in my tree, Good Luck and don't forget the pics......lots of pics :lol: 

Smack him 

Adam


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Tom they are ghosts for a reason!!!!!!!! Good luck and keep optimistic!!!

Sooner or later he will make a mistake, you just cant make one before him.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey Tom, lots of guys were looking forward to finally meeting you last night at the Grand Rapids, M&G. I figured you had a date with a wiley buck. The next one will be in Greenville and NOT during deer season, so if I don't end up meeting up with you before then, good luck and I hope you get this bigun!!!!


----------



## tonyvan (Oct 4, 2002)

pick your days...good luck!!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Update?


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

unclecbass said:


> Update?


come on Tom - what's the 411 ????

ferg....
must still be in his stand !


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm starting to think that he is going to post a pic with a chipmunk wearing a nice rack or something. Or it will be this:


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

nope its this old buck with a rack.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

must be a 1.5 - but that would be udderly redickalass - 

ferg....


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

No news is good news. I hope he's busy sweating his arse off dragging that bigboy!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Big body...really big body...small rack.......musta been a poor genetic matchup!!!! That is certainly no 1 and 1/2 year old animal!!!........Actually it looks way past it's prime and over the hill.......:lol:


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

He's got to be from LAke County :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## huntswbow (Aug 10, 2005)

Heck, I don't even know this guy Tom and I'm :yikes: DYING to find out if he's got him. Or did the buck slip him the banana:xzicon_sm . Info man Info!!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I clicked on the link once before but could only look for a split second, I thought he was really wearing a bikini an....... I have since blocked it from my memory!:lol: I PM'd Tom telling him that we need an update so we shall see. Hope the smelly thing didnt get him!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

poz said:


> He's got to be from LAke County :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile


....only if that eye sore behind him was his primary residense, teetering on cement blocks with cement blocks for steps as well!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I remember riding through Baldwin, back in 94-95 and passed an old school bus, on blocks, with rickety stairs. There were 3-4 kids running around in the tall grass that surrounded it. The funny thing is, I've seen ten times worse arrangements in the hills of Kentucky on another motorcycle trip.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Big body...really big body...small rack.......musta been a poor genetic matchup!!!! That is certainly no 1 and 1/2 year old animal!!!........Actually it looks way past it's prime and over the hill.......:lol:


ROFLMFAO.

Dan


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope it is something simple like he is trying to find his camera or something I am dying to know and I probably won't until monday  

AW


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I've been hope that we would hear something before I left work today. :sad:

I'll have to try and get down to a Best Buy this weekend and get online and see if there is any word for TH.

Steve


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

He was a no show this morning guys. Sat till 11 am.....
But, there were more fresh rubs. 
Maybe he's an afternoon kinda guy. 

Walkin out the door now............


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

and the crowd yells Thunder, Thunder, Thunder..........he's our man 

Good luck Tom and may your arrow fly true


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for the update.

I can now turn my computer of and go play.

Steve


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear that!!! I hope you end up bagging him over the weekend, too bad we can't get some colder weather.

We missed you at the M&G last night.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

You need someone to sit in for you after 11am? I'm your guy!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Didn't see a thing tonight. Crapola. 

This is looking like it's going to be a cat and mouse game. He's there. He doesn't know that I'm there......yet. 

I'm out there everyday. It's just a matter of time before we're in the same place at the same time again and not overhunting any one stand. I have stands set up on where he likes to take his strolls. Damn near got him earlier this season on one of them. That's how I found his core.

I had him in check for a minute, but got out manuvered. 

I'll take a pic of the " sign post " rub. Wait till you guys see this one.........lol 


The game continues..........


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

And Thanks for all the _Good Lucks _ guys.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Big body...really big body...small rack.......musta been a poor genetic matchup!!!! That is certainly no 1 and 1/2 year old animal!!!........Actually it looks way past it's prime and over the hill.......:lol:



Hey now ! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

Good luck this weekend Thunderhead. I just hope the thing your hunting is a big buck, and not a backwards walking, rotten meat smelling, freak of the forest!:lol:


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Thunderhead. I have ben watching this buck too. I caught him an my trail cam just before you came up the creek bed. Here is a picture of him. I'll post the picture of you tomorrow.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

You're not wearing the "horn hat" are ya Tom?..Deer and big ol' bulls don't get along to well   ..Good luck and hope you stick em...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Need an UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah TH, how did his heart taste?

Dan


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

This is a great thread you've got going here, Thunderhead. I'm not planning on getting out again until the 28th, so in the meantime rooting for you to get this guy is the next best thing. Keep us updated.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

No report as of yet. I took the last half of the week-end off and so far all of this week. I believe that we are in a lull. Some guys call it the October lull. Haven't seen a hair in the last few sits and I don't want to ruin my stands for the breeding period, sooooooooooo I'm getting my honey-do list done and will try'er again this week-end. The chase phase is only days away. 

Thing is, this guy won't chase. He'll only breed the does that come to him in his little safe zone. I've see this before. I call these guys SuperBucks. They play by different rules.
They grow big because they stay hidden. Constantly. 
The urge to survive overrides the urge to breed.

Most of the time when one is taken, even the farmers are suprised cause they didn't know he was around. Very secretive and extremely cautious.

This is the fun part, because to kill one, you have to adapt to his rules. It's a real mindgame. My stratagy will be trying to get him to think another buck had invaded his territory by making mock scrapes in his core. If I can convince him that another buck is getting froggy in his house, maybe his temper will get the best of him and he'll make it a point to hang more often in his core to try and catch him in the act. The tricky part will be to stay invisible and stay focused long enough on stand to stick out the long sits.

The shot I had at him earlier might be the only chance I'll get this season, don't know. Guys like this very rarely make a mistake.........If they even suspect that they've been had, it's over till next year.

The real game is about to begin. This is as vulnerable as he'll get. Which ain't much. 

It's my move again.........


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Bring a doe decoy to him, It might work,

Good luck! and keep us posted.


----------



## smallies and bucks (Sep 17, 2002)

Thunderhead, You should try a little grunt snort wheeze on him to think that another buck is trying to invade his honeyhole. But not to much as he may become suspicious. Good Luck , Mike 

And the crowd chants Thunder nanananananana, Thunder nanananananana, Thunder nanananananana, Thunder nanananananana And the Bucks been Thunderstruck.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

smallies and bucks said:


> And the Bucks been Thunderstruck.



Hey ! I've been trying to think of a name for my camp. 

Thunderstruck. I like that ! :coolgleam


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> Hey ! I've been trying to think of a name for my camp.
> 
> Thunderstruck. I like that ! :coolgleam


Perhaps you should wait until lightening has struck in this case. Keep us posted!


----------



## smallies and bucks (Sep 17, 2002)

And we at Michigan-Sportsman chant Thunder nanananananana, Thunder nanananananana, Thunder nanananananana, Thunder nanananananana And the Bucks been Thunderstruck. So whats up did you get this mysterious buck or is he giving you fits. :lol:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

The buck has been found dead a 1/2 mile away from there...........Seems to be another victim of the backwards walking rotten flesh smelling invisible monster of the woods.

AW


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL I need all the support I can get. 

I've seen him twice more and been hunting him everyday.
Called in every dang deer within earshot one night, except him. He just grazed across the field, every once in a awhile looking in my direction. I must have had 8 deer under me after that calling sequence.........lol 
Hit'em with everything I had, even challenged him. He's one tough cookie, that's for sure. Cat and mouse. Raise , call and raise again.
He's also scraping and rubbing like crazy all around my stand sites, but I'm not seeing him. Must be a night guy, but, he'll make a mistake sooner or later. 

The law of averages says that we're bound to be in the same place at the same time one of these hunts.........

Headin back out to camp tonight and will be sitting all morning tomorrow.


----------



## A_Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2005)

see if u can sit all day maybe youll see him then good luck


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck....Hopefully it'll just be a matter of time.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

tell me more about the calls you used that put 8 deer under your stand.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

You got me hooked I check everyday to see if you got him and what is going on. Great stuff and I'm pulling for you so bad :woohoo1:


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> Hey ! I've been trying to think of a name for my camp.
> 
> Thunderstruck. I like that ! :coolgleam


Rig a doorbell to play that line from the song "You've been THUNDERSTRUCK" pretty cool..


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah lets hear more about that calling. I need all the help I can get.

Dan


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I like that Randy, good idea..........lol :coolgleam

This is going to be long fellas, but, it works. 
It works _extremely_ well and could mean the difference between killing a buck that is just out of range, or going home empty handed again telling yourself, well, at least I enjoyed the hunt. ( Which I do. But, being successful and out smarting ole mossy horns is much more enjoyable. )

Deer calling done right is in my opinion _the deadliest _ trick a hunter can master. Out of the 40 + bucks I've killed, 38 fell to the call. Including 4 doubles.
I've always said, run 10 deer by me, I _will_ call in 7, probably 8, 2 for whatever reason won't pay any attenton to me, including the biggest buck I've ever seen in my life.
The day I saw him, ( in fact, 4 years ago today ! ) there were 3 bucks together. 
2 of'em are in my gallery photos, the big boy wouldn't even look in my direction. 
Those 2 deer came in from 285 yards. The 16 died at 12 feet. The 8 at 15 yards.

Deer " talk " all year long. The trick is to know what they are saying and why they are saying it. And remember, deer don't yell. Call just loud enough for them to hear you.

You really need to have your mind set. This sounds kinda silly, but you _need to be a deer_.

Example: Fawn in distress. This will bring every doe within earshot running if done right. It'll also bring in that hot doe with a buck trailing right behind her.

I picture a fawn hung up in a fence with a broken leg in my mind. Then I start calling. I'm _hurt_. I'm _scared_. _I want Momma_. _NOW_. Emotion here is the key. You need to _feel_ what your doing. Put every bit of emotion you can muster into the call by way of _tone, volume and duration_. 

That night I was calling to the buck I'm hunting now, I tried the doe grunt first. 
My first and foremost most successful call.
Sleezy, loose, come to me big boy. Nuthin. 
Must be he's battin for the other side. 

Then, I tried the fawn bawl. A buck could care less about a hurt fawn, but will sometimes come to look out of curiosity.
I bawled for 20 minutes. There's still alot of leaves on the trees. I was on the edge of a field, at almost dark, and could hear the deer running around under me in the picked corn and blatting looking for the fawn. I couldn't see'em cause of the leaves and it was getting dark, as well as my attention was focused on that buck. I only had minutes left of shooting light and he had to come in now if he was going to get arrowed. No go.

Then I did something I rarely do cause it spooks more than it attracts. I challanged him with a mature buck grunt.
That didn't work either. He kept looking over in my direction, but wouldn't commit.
Deer are funny that way. 
Either they want company or they don't.
It was almost full dark by then and the game was over for the night. 

**********************************************

Here's a post I saved from another thread answering some questions from another member. This is pretty much how I do it. Hope this helps and Good Luck !! :

Originally Posted by [email protected]
Thunderhead, I have a couple questions.
I have had very limited success even getting a response to a buck grunt call. 


First of all, I 99.999999999% of the time I never use a Buck grunt or call in anyway. I always keep my call on the doe grunt or the DG setting.


Quote:
Originally Posted by [email protected]
I couple years ago and I decided to call "blind" I was caught totally "flatfooted" in my treestand and he looked right up at me and spooked. 



Which is why I never call without seeing the buck I want to call in. I don't like giving away my position. I know that there are bucks in the area, sit tight, have patience, patience being the most important thing here. If your set up in a good spot, you'll see a buck. Once your busted, it's over for that particular deer for the entire season. I also believe that after he busts you and he changes his pattern, the other bucks will pick up on this and stay out of range from that spot for the rest of the season.

It's very rare that I have them charge in ( I can't remember one ever doing this to me ) or even circle to wind what they think they are hearing. After hearing the grunt, they usually snap up their head, look in my direction and start wandering/feeding toward me.


Quote:
Originally Posted by [email protected]
so as of last year, I don't even take a buck grunt tube with me anymore. I think they do more harm than good in an area like mine. High pressure, mostly 1.5 year old bucks and a few 2.5. Instead, I got the Flextone grunt call and set it on "doe". 



Now your talkin. The doe grunt. This is the key. The whole ball of wax. The big bananna. The area doesn't matter, 8 out of 10 bucks WILL respond to a good doe grunt anytime during the 1st month of bow season, tho it will get harder to call later in season as the rut/hunter pressure kicks in.


Quote:
Originally Posted by [email protected]
say I see a lone buck that's just passing by, but not on a trail within bow range? Like 80 yards out sneeking by. What do you do with that doe grunt? Just hit it once? If you get a confirming reaction from the buck, like he stops and looks your way, but keeps walking, what do you do? Call once more? Quit because he already heard you once? Or would I be better served to set on "fawn"? The fawn setting makes sense if the buck is with a doe, but what if he's alone? 



When I see a buck, I'll hit my doe grunt once. Very quick, sharp and just loud enough for him to hear it. A one second burp.
He'll snap his head up and immediatly look in your direction. ( In all my years of using this, only one buck didn't look, that was at 285 yards, I killed the 2 with him, maybe he was old and couldn't hear ?? ) read what he's doing, most of the time, they'll drop their head and start in your direction. If he continues on his original course, I'll hit him again, maybe just a tad louder with a bit more urgency.
Now, remember here, deer don't yell so put feeling into your calling, but don't call too loud. I'm that doe and I want you to come to me. His head will snap back up and he'll look your way again. Don't call again till it's obvious that he's not going to come in. Keep up the calling till he's out of sight. Even then, stay on your toes, I've had'em doubleback on their trail 1/2 hour later and look back in my direction and come in on their own. 

As far as the fawn setting goes, a buck could care less if your hurt or want mamma. Not his problem. I ONLY use a fawn bawl for calling in a hot doe with a buck on her rear-end, or to kill a doe that I want to call in range.



Quote:
Originally Posted by [email protected]
What do you do about Oct1-Oct 31 vs rut? Would you approach the doe call differently then? 



I use the same doe grunt from Oct 1st thru the very end of muzzeloader season. A doe is a doe and if she's grunting at a buck, she wants his attention. He WILL give it to her, at least till firearm season starts. Also, as bow season progresses, the bucks will be harder to call. 
A buck on the trail of a hot doe the tailend of the 1st. week of Nov. for example. Here's where the famn bawl will work, call the doe and he'll follow.

The whole month of Oct. is GOLDEN for calling in a buck using just the doe grunt. 
As the rut comes on the bucks are smelling hot does all over the place and it's almost impossible to call one off a hot trail, whether the doe he's smelling is in sight or not. 

Now , once gun season starts it's a whole lot harder to call in a buck. He's already spooked and has been running for his life for the better part of 2 weeks. It's a toss up whether he'll come in now. This is the time to pull out all the stops. I ALWAYS carry 2 different calls. No 2 calls are made equal or make the same sound and I'll take every call out of the package and listen to it before I buy.

You don't want a reedy, hollow sounding call or one that takes alot of air to work. You want your call to be able to call subtly with a clear, distinct sound and be able to gain some volume without distorting. I personally haven't found many on the market that fits this bill. The doe grunt has to sound distinctly different and higher pitched than the buck grunt. Night and day. In my opinion, this make all the difference in the world. It's a " girly" sound. You'll know when you play the call.


The thing here again, ( Gun season especially ) 
I DO NOT CALL BLIND. Here's why.
Gun season, the deer are spooked to the max, you call blind and one hears you, 9 tmes out of10 chances are he'll hightail it the other way. He's breeding does that he can see now and isn't taking any chances, at least that's the rule 98% of the time. If he can't identify what he's hearing, he's gone.
There are young and dumb bucks that might respond, but over all I don't want to take a chance and spook any big bucks in my area. If I can see a buck I'd call to, he's probably in gun range anyway.

Again, DURING gun season, If he's a buck that I want to kill and he's out of range, and won't respond to a doe grunt, what the hell, you have nothing to lose, hit him with whatever you have. Then, and only then will I consider using a mature buck grunt. 

......During bow season I won't use the Buck grunt. Chances are VERY good that even if he didn't respond and come right in, he'll be close and eventually come 'round to see who was talking to him.


During gun season / late bow season/rut, I want does around me. I want them to come to my fawn bawling because they're in heat and will leave a scent trail when they come to me. They will eventually leave when they find no fawn, but the scent is still there. I only call to does that I can see.
The longer I can keep'em in my area the better.
If they start to wander away, I'll bawl softly to get them to either come back, or hang somewhere close. This works really good on the edges of the thick stuff where a buck is likely to be and where a hurt fawn will also be likely to laying up.

Experience is the best teacher in this aspect of hunting and nothing works 100% of the time, but, some things work much better and at different times than others and will tip the odds greatly in your favor.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

One last question. Do you wear that little outfit when you call?


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

VS-1 Kill that mutha ######! I wanna see him man good luck

AW


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd find a roadkill spike and get my pic with it and post it under "finally got him"

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I the QDM forum to boot :lol: 

Good luck TH

AW


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

This is turning into a battle of determination and patience, but what deer hunt isn't.  Been staying at camp and hunting that buck everyday. Haven't seen him in the last few days, but his calling card is all over the place in his little " haven". He's been busy. 
Sitting on stand for hours and hours is harder this year it seems. Maybe I'm getting old.....

I keep looking at the rubs and telling myself,
sit tight, that _BIG Buck_ made those, he's in the area, you need to wait him out. 
On a hunt like this, I never take food either, just water. 
I think a guy hunts better when he's hungry. 
Patience grasshopper.
Been windy too........I don't like hunting in the wind.

All the corn is picked, except for a field on my side of the section, which is where he probably spends his days right now. I've cut his track going in and out of there.

I don't think he's onto me yet.......being extremely careful going in and out. I think it's just one of those things that I'm there when he isn't. Bad timing. 
I'm on his trail but his actions are eradic. No pattern now.
He wandering his range. 
You can't hunt, nap, hunt , eat, sleep, hunt day after day without bumping into each other. 
We'll meet again, of that I'm sure.

No hunting today. Sore as hell and need to keep the wife happy. Got home last night and there was a " Honey' Do " list on the fridge about a mile long. Sooooo my weapon of choice today is a caulk gun and I have to butcher a doe I killed last week-end. 

Headin back to camp tonight and will be hunting thru the week-end. 
I'm going to change tactics and hunt the field edges exclusively. Try to catch him in the corn or in the open at first light and call him in.
No more woods hunting till next week.

We're right on the verge of the chase phase and all hell is about to break loose. There's a " tension" in the air now. Like something is about to happen and the woods is holding it's breath. 

Round 2.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Gott'em, at least his brother anyway :coolgleam 
The Booner is still out there, but I couldn't pass this guy up.
20 1/2" spread, 8 point. Heavy rack. Took 3 of us to lift him.
It was dark after I finally got him in, so I'll get pics and the story posted this week-end.


----------



## Dudek (Aug 31, 2005)

awsome congradulations time too


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Ok Tom....now I'm drooling!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Thunder...I EXPECTED to be reading this thread one last time! C'mon man! Get him on the wall already! :lol: 

Seriously, you gotta get him this year....for US at MI-Sportsman!!!!!!!!  

Best of luck to ya! and may the wind blow in your favor!


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I just saw this thread for the first time and sat here and read all 182 posts. 
Good luck man, I can't wait to see this buck.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Whata nice day ! lol Great for setting stands anyway. Sleet, rain, windy and cold.

I haven't seen Ole Mossy Horns since he caught me with my pants down opening night and have been chomping at the bit to start hunting for real. The deer, at least where I am still aren't moving only at daybreak and then again just before dark and I didn't want to give away my position(s). 

I've been cutting his track so he's still in the area. Close to where I first saw him this year too, so I didn't spook him..........

Been biding my time hunting field edges and watching. The stands I set today are in prime intercept lanes, spots I've never set a stand before. 
He'll never expect a stand in a fence row in the middle of an open field. 
I've learned that Big bucks love the thickest stuff they can find, or the most wide open areas they can find and feel relatively safe in both. I have a good feeling about that fence row stand, you know that feeling that you get when you see " The Spot " ? You can almost smell buck.........it's good positioning. Beans behind me butted up to a hardwoods, corn in front running down into a swamp, and me set right smack dab in the middle of a valley between the two.

Set a stand in that swamp two..............just in case.  
Better to have it and not need it , than to need it and not have it.

He's also using the same core area that he used last year, but not as much. He's just passing thru right now I think between feeding and bedding areas, but as soon as the pressure hits, or his instincts kick in, he'll start hang'in there again. And if I'm reading his sign right, I'll be there waiting for him.

Cool, the game begins.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Good luck thunder, No better thang then finding an old bucks core area. It took me 3 years to finally take a hog that seemed to have a sixth sense. Was close several times, but could never get a clean shot, this put years on me and turned my hair gray!:lol:


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck to you this year, i got excited many times reading your posts about your hunts. Greats posts at that! Do you seem to find that iwht your choice of calls the bucks follow the does to the fawn distress call?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

DeerManager said:


> Do you seem to find that iwht your choice of calls the bucks follow the does to the fawn distress call?


Yes. Call the girls and the guys will follow.  The parental instinct will usually bring every doe within earshot running to a wounded or distressed fawn call.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I like how the post is continued from one year to the next!!!! Anyways, good luck this year.


----------



## wolverinelk93 (Nov 6, 2001)

Thunderhead just push him across the road you know we will take care of that little ol buck for you.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Here we go again. :coolgleam

I spotted the buck that I've been hunting for so long a few nights ago. He's running with with 4 much smaller bucks.

I didn't get a real good look at him. As soon as I stopped the truck, he started to melt back into the brush, but, he looks to be a main frame
12 with a drop tine on his right antler. This ole boy is a hog.


I haven't even been out hunting yet this year, the wind hasn't been right and deer movement at this point is few and far between. It's hard to bide the time waiting for the right moment to make your move. Been waiting all year for this Fall, so I figured that a few more days wouldn't hurt. 
It's too hot to risk a night shot, wait till moring and he'll spoil. The wind hasn't cooperated in the am either........but will tomorrow. I hope.

I'm going in this afternoon when everything is bedded down and set a stand for tomorrow morning. I pretty sure I have his route pegged, at least for now.
I've done all my scouting to date from the road, so there's no scent whatsoever anywhere out there.
This little woods is exactly 1/2 mile from the road in any direction, corn on one side, ditch on the other with a brushy fence row running right into a corner butting up with the corn. That's where I decided to set up.
He can pretty much see in every direction..........So, I'll have to get there first and wait him out.

I'm pretty sure that this guy I killed 2 seasons ago was his offspring. 
The one I'm after is much larger.

Man I love this stuff. 
The game is back on.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Good luck man, I hope to see a pic of the hog tomorrow evening!!!!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

TH...

Been watching this saga since the start....you're a lucky man and that's one lucky buck to still be around. Deer around me don't make it to be 3 yrs old...usually end up as roadkill!  

Do you got a trail cam setup anywhere? But from the sounds of it, you got his routes and habits down pat...so a cam may change things on ya. Best to do it as you have,,,stay out till wind/temps are right. He will be there, just let him relax and think he's safe.......and TWHACK!!!! right to the heart!

Be patient and I cannot wait to read the victory story!


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I've been looking forward to the continuation of the saga as well.


----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh what drama! Should make this thread into a movie on HBO!


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Good luck Tom - I hope this is the year 

ferg....


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I just have that " feeling" about this spot. The best time to hunt a stand is when it's first set. Was in and out in 20 minutes and she's ready to go.
The deer haven't had a chance to walk by it yet, and by the time they do, it's lights out.

We'll see what daylight brings.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thinking like a deer.............the plot thickens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Here we go again. This is like a Soap Opera. I've been reading about this buck for Years. Almost feel Like I'm hunting him too. Good Luck ThunderHead, go get him and please keep us posted like you have in years past


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Luck Thunderhead! I'll be heading out in the morning as well. I'll be checking the thread.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck this year on him T!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW! Excellent story. For the first time on this forum, I stopped part way through your thread, kicked my feet up, sat back and saw the visual, including the tree that you were sitting in, the dry creek bed, could hear the squirrels rustling and literally saw the emotion you felt as you finally released that arrow. Seconds must of felt like minutes!

Congratulations on a great buck, an even better quest, and thank you for sharing your story with us!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I took the liberty of touching up the picture a little bit with Photoshop. Hope you don't mind Tom.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Awsome story Thunderhead....I think you have some sort of record for the number of view's for a single thread...almost 25,000...:yikes:


----------



## bouf5 (Aug 5, 2007)

Great story!!!


----------



## MartinMaster (Oct 30, 2007)

he's gonna have no idea what hit him, nice work- we'll wait to see pics


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

No worries Steve. It looks good.

Thanks for the nice comments guys. 

The memories and emotions that I experienced while matching wits with this wiley old ghost all these seasons are something that will stay with me forever.

Not the least of which are the postings of everyone here that shared the experience with me. It's all very special and part of this hunters heart.


----------



## wolverinelk93 (Nov 6, 2001)

Hey Tom, saw him sparring with the 8pt you shot during the youth hunt. He was across the bean field about 300yrds nice..... I don't think he is the monster though but I would take him in a heart beat. Good job!!! See you in 14 days.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks Aaron. 

Hey, I've been seeing a really nice one running the ditch bank over by the sugar shack. He a real dandy. Very wide and tall. Couldn't get a point count, but he looks to be a 10, maybe more. See him sometimes in late afternoon, or , more often , crossing the road early morning before light heading your direction.

Always on that ditch..........Just a heads up. 

You have my cell #, Give me a holler or stop by camp if you get a chance. 
I'll do the same.

Best of luck to you guys. Tell your Dad I said hello.


----------



## wolverinelk93 (Nov 6, 2001)

Yeah, Theron said there was one on that side will be looking for him.


----------

